# smartctl and seagate vx35 units



## none (Mar 1, 2015)

Hail,

I have a Vantec USB enclosure and 4 disks on it. The VX35 from Seagate is the only I can't use smartctl(8) on.

`smartctl -d sat -a /dev/da0`

```
smartctl 6.3 2014-07-26 r3976 [FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p4 amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-14, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:  Seagate SV35
Device Model:  ST2000VX000-1ES164
Serial Number:  xxxxxxxxxx
Firmware Version: 0958
User Capacity:  2,000,398,934,016 bytes [2.00 TB]
Sector Size:  512 bytes logical/physical
Device is:  In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:  ATA/ATAPI-7 (minor revision not indicated)
Local Time is:  Sun Mar  1 13:56:11 2015 BRT
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART Status not supported: Incomplete response, ATA output registers missing
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
Warning: This result is based on an Attribute check.

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity
  was never started.
  Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.
Total time to complete Offline
data collection:  (  0) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities:  (0x00)  Offline data collection not supported.
SMART capabilities:  (0x0000) Automatic saving of SMART data  is not implemented.
Error logging capability:  (0x00) Error logging NOT supported.
  No General Purpose Logging support.

SMART Error Log not supported

SMART Self-test Log not supported

Selective Self-tests/Logging not supported
```

I see this:

```
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled
```
but I can't read a thing.

The apm-off command is useless:
`/sbin/camcontrol cmd da0 -a "EF 85 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00"`

```
camcontrol: error sending command
```

I have the most updated smart tool from ports.

Is there anything I can do to make sure APM is off ?

Thanks,

10.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p4

none


----------

